# New portfolio site...



## asiaadam (Apr 21, 2004)

I just completed work on my new site. It contains automated slide show with music of my travel photo portfolio. 

http://www.adamlatham.com 

Hope you enjoy the site and would love your comments. BTW. It was created for high bandwidth users. 

adam.


----------

